
Why Men Work So Many Hours - jimsojim
https://hbr.org/2013/05/why-men-work-so-many-hours
======
rumcajz
One reason for long work hours may be the proliferation of bullshit work. If
you are working in bullshit position (stategic coordinator for the east coast
and such) you can't be judged based on your results. By definition, there are
no results. Thus, you signal your usefuleness/status by working long hours.

